# B&M Back Stocked with old Dunhill Tins



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

*B&M Back Stocked with old Dunhill Tins?*

So I found this old B&M near me that has a decent number of Murray's 90's vintage tins (based on pipes2smoke.com and the loring webpage). The guy working said they hadn't sold any Dunhill pipe tobacco in as long as he could remember and he started in 2001. The stuff was just kinda sitting out of the way up on a shelf away from the other stock, is this stuff worth picking up? Is it a noticable imporvment over the newer orlick stock?


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

I'd personally buy just about all of it.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Sancho said:


> So I found this old B&M near me that has a decent number of Murray's 90's vintage tins (based on pipes2smoke.com and the loring webpage). The guy working said they hadn't sold any Dunhill pipe tobacco in as long as he could remember and he started in 2001. The stuff was just kinda sitting out of the way up on a shelf away from the other stock, is this stuff worth picking up? Is it a noticable imporvment over the newer orlick stock?


According to Dunhill tobacco experts, there is a noticeable difference. So stock up. I wouldn't mind a few tins myself.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Buy, smoke, and be merry.

I know some folks aren't big on Dunhill, but I really liked the Murray's blends.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Group buy?
Ask the guy what price he would give you if you took all of them off his hands!


----------



## Andy B (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm in!!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Andy B said:


> I'm in!!


No kidding


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Looks like I'll stop in there tommorrow and get an accurate count on what exactly was there. Before a group buy frenzy begins, can someone check this tin over for anything that would indicate its not what I think it is? I really dont want to cry wolf.

http://community.webshots.com/album/561140111jAsQrq?vhost=community


----------



## pipeyeti (Aug 22, 2007)

If he has any 965, night cap or standard medium I would love some.


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh wow, if it's legit (I'm definitely not a vintage tin expert) I'm in... otherwise it still looks pretty fancy.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

yup.."Made in the UK"

I could go for some tins of Light Flake for starters! LOL!


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

It might not be Murray's even though it says "Made in the UK". From what I've read, Orlik continued to use excess Murray tins while, on the back, slapping an updated manufacture sticker which says made in the E.C. or made in the EU. Perhaps I'm wrong here, but, just because it says "Made in the UK" does not make it Murray's. However, if these are Murray blends, find out what he has, what he's selling it for etc. and I'm def in for some purchases.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm in for the group buy!!

Any Royal Yacht or Elizabethan Mixture or Light Flake or ........ :tu


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

American Psycho-Analyst said:


> It might not be Murray's even though it says "Made in the UK". From what I've read, Orlik continued to use excess Murray tins while, on the back, slapping an updated manufacture sticker which says made in the E.C. or made in the EU. Perhaps I'm wrong here, but, just because it says "Made in the UK" does not make it Murray's. However, if these are Murray blends, find out what he has, what he's selling it for etc. and I'm def in for some purchases.


but would Orlik continue to use tins with the Royal Warrant on them?


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

American Psycho-Analyst said:


> It might not be Murray's even though it says "Made in the UK". From what I've read, Orlik continued to use excess Murray tins while, on the back, slapping an updated manufacture sticker which says made in the E.C. or made in the EU. Perhaps I'm wrong here, but, just because it says "Made in the UK" does not make it Murray's. However, if these are Murray blends, find out what he has, what he's selling it for etc. and I'm def in for some purchases.


FWIW I paid 14.83 for the light flake, the others were similarily priced. I know there was no nightcap there as I asked explicitly about it. I didn't see any 965 or elizabethan mix and I bought the last light flake. I did see london mix, and standard medium, emp, and royal yacht couple tins of each as I recall there was more of one of the red tins than the others.


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

What exactly is the 'Royal Warrant'? That tin of light flake looks exactly like this: http://www.smokingpipes.com/tobacco/by-maker/dunhill/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=262 which is undoubtedly Orlik.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

undoubtedly


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Bruce said:


> but would Orlik continue to use tins with the Royal Warrant on them?


The tin of light flake was the only one with the warrent seal thingy, honestly when I saw it I thought it was older as I had my loring cheat sheet in the car. The other tins just had made in UK no EU on back label


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

So, what do you think? Orlik or no? As I said, I'm not knowledgeable about these things, but, I personally have several current 'Made in the UK' tins which are Orlik productions.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

I know Orlick uses a round sticker as opposed to the square style that murray used on the back of the tins.

like this. square sticker (but its a square/rectangle tin lol)

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2585518300102392982rTPHmk


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

American Psycho-Analyst said:


> So, what do you think? Orlik or no? As I said, I'm not knowledgeable about these things, but, I personally have several current 'Made in the UK' tins which are Orlik productions.


Difference being they state made in EU on back label or no differenetiation?

All my other dunhill tins state made in EU on front and back, but they were all from a recent pipesandcigars order.


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

Sancho said:


> Difference being they state made in EU on back label or no differenetiation?
> 
> All my other dunhill tins state made in EU on front and back, but they were all from a recent pipesandcigars order.


Yes if it says made in the EU on the back then it is Orlik. APA is right, you can still find a lot of the old tins that say made in the UK on the front (painted on as opposed to sticker) that Orlik used.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

I'd say the tin of light flake is Murray's, its got the Lane Ltd. sticker. All of my 6 or 7 tins of LF are Murray's which i got at JRs well after the switch to Orlik production, they said the LF didn't move compared to the other stock.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Bruce said:


> Group buy?
> Ask the guy what price he would give you if you took all of them off his hands!


exactly.


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

Root said:


> I'd say the tin of light flake is Murray's, its got the Lane Ltd. sticker. All of my 6 or 7 tins of LF are Murray's which i got at JRs well after the switch to Orlik production, they said the LF didn't move compared to the other stock.


Every Dunhill tin I own is distributed in the US by Lane Ltd, even the Orliks.

Question: When were Elizabethan Mixture, Apertif and Durbar discontinued? I just bought, 5 minutes ago, from a local B&M, 2 tins of each of these.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

American Psycho-Analyst said:


> Every Dunhill tin I own is distributed in the US by Lane Ltd, even the Orliks.


Yes every Dunhill tin is distributed By Lane, i was referring to the sticker that was rectangle and just Lane Limited Etc. with no EU. These are pre-Orlik.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

I'd pick up one or so and try it out at least


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

Picked up four of these tins today from a Chicago B&M:


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

An excellent example of what I believe to be a murray's era tin. In my research (read: driving to as many B&m's as possible) the square lan limited stickers denote murrays tins while the full back stickers are orlick. Thusly I believe my light flake to be murrays and the 965 I grabbed to be orlick judging by the stickers and other factors. Nice pick-up APA.

NOTE: I am far from an expert in anything


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

This particular B&M that I am referring to has a great number of various discontinued blends. Aside from having these Murray's Royal Yacht blends, they also have Elizabethan Mixture, Apertif and Durbar. I should have checked the stamping on the Light Va. Flake to see if that too was Murray's.... Oh well, next time....


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Sancho said:


> FWIW I paid 14.83 for the light flake, the others were similarily priced. I know there was no nightcap there as I asked explicitly about it. I didn't see any 965 or elizabethan mix and I bought the last light flake. I did see london mix, and standard medium, emp, and royal yacht couple tins of each as I recall there was more of one of the red tins than the others.


I know I have posted this in the past, but the following B&M has some Murray's tins left in stock. If the description says made in the UK, it is a Murray's tin. If the tins were made by Orlick, it says so in the description (or at least this is what they told me). The tins have the same sticker on the back as the tin of Royal Yacht pictured above.

The prices are not as good as some of the more popular websites like smokingpipes (at least for the Orlick tins), but they are usually better than ebay. I am in no way affiliated with this site, I just thought I would put up the link since we are talking about Dunhill tins.

http://www.pipetobacco.com/page/pipet/CTGY/dunt


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Awesome information. I was just checking my Dunhill tins and realized I have 4 Murray's Elizabethan and 1 Murray's EMP. All purchased from a local shop.....as a newbie I had no idea what to look for.....gonna head back later this week....need to look around with this information.

So will these really sell for $50??? http://cgi.ebay.com/Dunhill-Early-M...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

FWIW, Light Flake seems to be the most readily available Murray blend. They are still widely available. Ask your local tobacconist and they can probably still get them for you.

Durbar seems to pop up once in a while as well.


----------

